# one of my craft ideas for etsy.....



## sohio (Jan 18, 2013)

Will have these on etsy soon what do you folks think... I usually give these baby dolls made from dish towells for friends baby showers, i make blue ones for boys and pink ones for girls .....


----------



## GrannyG (Mar 26, 2005)

Those are just adorable...


----------



## kudzuvine (Aug 11, 2011)

great job - should do well.....Janet


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

oh yes, i think so too! i'm always looking for unusual things made from dish towels myself. ~Georgia.


----------



## happychick (Sep 20, 2010)

Give them a go!


----------



## MollysMom (Apr 20, 2010)

Love them!


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

sohio said:


> Will have these on etsy soon what do you folks think


Those are adorable.


----------



## happychick (Sep 20, 2010)

If you have any questions on getting started as a new shop on Etsy, do feel free to ask.


----------

